

Show HN: BundleFoo - iPhone app bundles, delivered OTA - patjack
https://www.bundlefoo.com

======
tstegart
That's pretty sweet. Its like a daily deals site meets the App Store. Any
plans on doing iPad bundles?

~~~
patjack
Thanks! Yes - we are going to do iPad bundles soon. Just wanted to lead with
iPhone then add iPad support and different types of bundles.

